# Foreign body earlobe



## Lorisvg (Jul 2, 2015)

I am not sure where to post my question, so I am starting here. 
We had a pt come in with the complaint of a foreign body of the earlobe. The doctor ordered a 1 view x-ray of the earlobe, and I am at a loss as to what CPT to use for this. Any help would be apprechiated!


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jul 2, 2015)

There doesn't appear to be an x-ray code for just the earlobe, so this may fall under an unlisted code.  Take a look at 76499 Unlisted diagnostic radiographic procedure as a possibility.  You'll probably need to submit it with a comparable code if you use the unlisted code.


----------

